# D3000



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello 

Looking to buy my first DSLR, what does everyone think of the Nikon D3000?


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Is a strict budget a problem here?
The reviews i've read of the D3000 indicate it's not that great for a DSLR, one even said it was the worst DSLR Nikon ever made. If you can go for the Nikon D5000 with a 18-55mm VR kit lens, i got this recently for £530 (Jessops), and a £50 cash back from Nikon till the end of April. I couldn't recommend it enough, love using it and the pictures i can take.

If you can't save that much for a D5000 look at the Canon range, the image quality is generally considered a tiny bit worse (though you'd probably never notice), but they do produce good colours and are cheaper, and you have nearly 25 years worth of Canon EF auto focus lenses you can buy as well for quite cheap.

Here's a couple of good camera review sites i'd browse through.
Ken Rockwell.com - Good site though the reviewer can be rather blunt and opinionated
DP Review.com - Good site again, much more technical and does comparisons in reviews


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

You may as well save the extra and get the D90! It's a highly raved about camera. People world wide really love it. I have the D80 with various lenses and it's such a great DSLR. Just do your research from user reviews on the net. Also scrap the idea that just because you are a beginner you will need a less advanced camera. You're gonna to have to grasp it at some point so just throw yourself in at the deep end. Learn the theory on ISO, Aperture and Shutter speeds and the rest is down to your creativeness and talent. Some people have it, some don't.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a D3000 and as a frist DSLR its a great camera, had loads of great shots for the off and would not look at a point and shot again, even on on auto the pictures are miles better. need to get some better lenses but the stock one is good


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

d3000 is essentially a D60 with improved focussing. Nothing wrong with the D60, and equally the D3000 is a very capable camera in its own right.

Yes the D90 is fantastic (I have a D90, and a D60), but the D3000 will still produce excellent results, so dont be put off. D3000 has been criticised because its hasnt got live view, but for me live view has at best very limited use, and really belongs on compacts.

For a decent review of the D3000 have a look here:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond3000/

If you buy one you wont be disappointed.....

"The final word

The D3000 is an excellent camera, and great value at its current street price. What the D3000 conspicuously lacks however, compared to competitive cameras like the Canon EOS 1000D and the recently announced Pentax K-X, is a Live View mode. Nikon is gambling on the assumption that first-time DSLR buyers don't really need Live View, and the success of the D40/D40x and D60 (none of which offered Live View either) could be taken as supporting evidence. However, moving into 2010, Live View is fast becoming a standard feature. It is certainly true that many DSLR owners whose cameras have a Live View function rarely use it, but that doesn't mean that a camera without Live View is just as attractive as one with - especially to someone buying their first DSLR.

In fact, those that are new to a particular hobby are often more likely to fixate on features than those with enough experience to gauge what they actually need. Whether this will seriously impact upon the success of the D3000 or not I don't know, but even without Live View, the D3000 still offers one of the best all-round feature sets of any entry-level DSLR, and is definitely worthy of consideration."

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Live view sucks!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Dahl said:


> Live view sucks!


Agree, the point being made is that the live view may be available on a competitor camera, and the tendency is to go for the extra feature even if you never use it.

Most people only use one or 2 programmes on their washing, but we all go for the one with 20, just in case!

Anyway, if the OP buys the D3000 they will be well pleased IMHO


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Put it this way.

I have a D40 (older version of the D3000). It's a great, It has done all i have needed over the last year or two.

Now i am getting better, i am wishing for more focal points and better lenses and not much more.

I took this with it over the weekend










Having said that, the low light performance (higher ISO) does get very noisy very quickly. So, like Dahl has said, if you can, you may as well throw yourself in at the deep end. If not and this is like me at best a long term hobby that you might get good at some time in the future but you are not going to rush. I would suggest that the D3000 is enough.

A point to note is also that the D3000 (i think) like the D40, D40X and D60 will only use the AF-S lenses which are the newer ones but also the more expensive ones. So if you buy a D80, D90, D200, D300, D700 etc, you can use the AF designation lenses that are cheaper and more readily available. AF-S lenses will also work on all Nikon DSLRs so you can start with the D3000 and upgrade if you wish.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think you will find cheaper than this if you do go for the d3000. I get my stuff from here.

http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product.asp?ProductID=9841


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

There are two schools of thought here.

1. Buy the best camera you can possibly afford - you'll grow into it

or

2. Buy a budget camera - use it, learn it, grow out of it, after all you'll likely end up buying another camera body in a few years anyway!

Some food for thought for you though... If you spend your budget on the best body you can afford you will end up with a camera and a kit lens. If you buy a budget body you will have money to expand your lens repertoire and pick up a decent flash unit and a decent tripod and a selection of excellent quality SD cards to boot.

I personally would recommend that you adjust your budget to allow for a flash, tripod, at least a couple of 4Gb high performance SD cards and a telephoto zoom to give you a bit of flexibility with your learning.

I looked in depth at both the D3000 and the 1000D (Canon) as my budget would not allow for more taking into account the above. Both are very capable. The Canon has less ISO flexibility although performs better at higher ISO than the Nikon BUT there is so very little between them. Both are stripped down versions of their "bigger" siblings and lack video mode and in the Nikon's case, live view. In all honesty - will you need it? I tended to use the viewfinder on all my cameras, but then I learned photography at a young age on SLR so it was natural for me.

In the end I found a chap locally who was selling his camera equipment due to his failing eyesight. I got a Canon 450D with 2 lenses, 2 cards, flash unit, spare battery and a few filters. The camera body is only a year old.

It is definately worth looking at second hand and refurbished bodies too. Buy from a reputable dealer or buy locally where you can see the camera and its owner before purchase.

I'm sure that whatever you end up buying will be excellent and as I quipped way back at the beginner here - you will likely want to upgrade a few years down the line anyway so don't get so hung up about the body you buy right now. Spend your cash on quality lenses and accessories - they are likely to stay with you a lot longer.

All the best

V.

http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/used-equipment/used-digital-slr-cameras/ <- I believe these guys are good.


----------

